# Renta 2021. Menudos ladrones



## ahondador (8 Abr 2022)

3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €

¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?

¿ Esto es que lo pagarán los ricos ?

Y lo peor es que lo que pague es para financiar que sigan cavando la fosa del país


----------



## JuanMacClane (8 Abr 2022)

edad de los churumbeles y retenciones durante el año? 
cuantos pagadores?


----------



## Avila256 (8 Abr 2022)

Yo, un año en paro.

Y me devuelven solo 10 putos €.


----------



## cifuentes (8 Abr 2022)

No se debería retener nada para que cada uno se diese cuenta de lo que paga de verdad, porque ahora solo te das cuenta en casos como estos, que por lo que sea, no te han retenido lo suficiente. Igual entonces sí que cambiaban las cosas.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Abr 2022)

No sé cómo decirlo ya... Hay que ir a matar-los aunque obvio hayan bajas nuestras, o se les enseña los dientes o acaban extinguiéndonos, a base de robos de derechos humanos, libertades económicos, Sociales y culturales... Las kakunas están haciendo partes del trabajo..


----------



## DVD1975 (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Yo 400 euros me cago en los putos muertos de Pedro Sánchez
Los ricos no pagan tienen abogados y empresas
Hay q pagar las paguitas


----------



## Puñetero (8 Abr 2022)

Si te retienen un 2% luego vienen los lloros…


----------



## Espectrum (8 Abr 2022)

Pero cuanto te retienen? porque tiene pinta que retienes poco mes a mes y luego te viene a hostia. 

No obstante 23 brutos para una familia de 3 más la parienta no da. Así es imposible prosperar


----------



## Larata (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



¿Por qué has tenido 3 hijos si ganas 23k? Además que te pagan todos los remeros con eso de la familia numerosa y encima te quejas de pagar. Progre medio "que otro se haga cargo de tus decisiones"


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Abr 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> No se debería retener nada para que cada uno se diese cuenta de lo que paga de verdad, porque ahora solo te das cuenta en casos como estos, que por lo que sea, no te han retenido lo suficiente. Igual entonces sí que cambiaban las cosas.



Que ladras puto cm judío sionista comunista!! Hijo de puta, si el año pasado me querían robar 2590 euros, lo llevé a un gestor y me han tenido que devolver ellos 700 ! Putos bastardos que tiro necesitáis!! Judío comunista muerto es lo que hace falta en este país!


----------



## eufor (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Lo mejor que puedes hacer es irte a marruecos y nacionalizarte marroquí, una vez te den su mierda de pasaporte cruzas en patera, te empadronas y todo gratis para tus hijos y con la paguita de por vida y la ayuda al alquiler. tú jubilado


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (8 Abr 2022)

No te han retenido casi nada (200 pavos) y te sale a pagar 2000 pavos, o sea , te quedan 1800 por pagar. El próximo curro diles que te retengan un 15% y así te sale a devolver.


----------



## _______ (8 Abr 2022)

Y rapidito que quiero mi sueldo de funci, mi pensión y mis 2000 euros que me tienen que devolver puntuales en mi cuenta


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (8 Abr 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Y rapidito que quiero mi sueldo de funci, mi pensión y mis 2000 euros que me tienen que devolver puntuales en mi cuenta



Aún eres interino o ya te han tirado?


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

Lo que no sabes ni tú ni muchos visto lo visto, es que lo has hecho de puta madre. Has dispuesto de tu dinero durante todo el año.
Al contrario de los subnormales del: "me sale a devolverrrhhhhhh", que no son conscientes de que Hacienda ha hecho una fortuna con dinero regalado.

Mola Hispañistán.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Abr 2022)

No te fies de esta mafia, que tenemos por Gobierno pederasta asesino y criminal, judío racista, a mi me tenían que devolver el año pasado y me lo querían cobrar 4 veces más... 700/ 2590..


----------



## C.J. (8 Abr 2022)

85.000 napos y me sale a devolver 1800


----------



## _______ (8 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Aún eres interino o ya te han tirado?



Soy funcionario CON PLAZA EN PROPIEDAD 50k y además soy pensionista 24k
Tus lágrimas mi gozo


----------



## IMPULSES (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Coño si tienes pelotas para fabricar 3 hijos ( al mas puro moro style ) o eres del opus o "posicionadito" o eres gilipollas al tenerlo en este país.

que esperabas que te mantuvieramos los espermatozoides tuyos el resto?


----------



## Jasa (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Es lo bonito de cobrar más de 20k, para que luego digan que son las empresas las culpables de la poca productividad, te sale más rentable, o casi, cobrar 19.900 y pagar una retención mínima, que cobrar 23k.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Abr 2022)

Qué hostia tienes aderezado de puñaladas... Hijos de putaaaa!!! 


_______ dijo:


> Soy funcionario CON PLAZA EN PROPIEDAD 50k y además soy pensionista 24k
> Tus lágrimas mi gozo


----------



## eufor (8 Abr 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Y rapidito que quiero mi sueldo de funci, mi pensión y mis 2000 euros que me tienen que devolver puntuales en mi cuenta



ya veras cuando a los funcis os echen a la calle por no ser maricas ni travelos....


----------



## Escaramuza (8 Abr 2022)

Hilo Paco de Mier. Si te lo cobran ahora es porque no te lo retuvieron antes. Debes hablar con tu empresa para que te ajusten el irpf cada mes y no te lleves estas sorpresas


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Abr 2022)

No mantenemos a la mierda invasora, porque no a un autóctono? Que puñaladas os daba!!!


IMPULSES dijo:


> Coño si tienes pelotas para fabricar 3 hijos ( al mas puro moro style ) o eres del opus o "posicionadito" o eres gilipollas al tenerlo en este país.
> 
> que esperabas que te mantuvieramos los espermatozoides tuyos el resto?


----------



## Jasa (8 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Coño si tienes pelotas para fabricar 3 hijos ( al mas puro moro style ) o eres del opus o "posicionadito" o eres gilipollas al tenerlo en este país.
> 
> que esperabas que te mantuvieramos los espermatozoides tuyos el resto?



No es mantener, es que reduzcan más las retenciones y el saqueo, que son la base de la estafa piramidal de tu futura pensión. El aumento en gasto que crean esos tres churumbeles, y los respectivos beneficios a papá Estado, deberían ser más recompensados.

P.D. Que triste pensar que 3 hijos es de conejos, puta sociedad con mentalidad de follacaniches


----------



## IMPULSES (8 Abr 2022)

eufor dijo:


> ya veras cuando a los funcis os echen a la calle por no ser maricas ni travelos....



Son tan perros que se hacen todos travelos al tiempo ...  

P.D: aunque en España debemos ser todos maricas, porque nos encanta que nos den por el culo mediante impuestos, tasas y multas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (8 Abr 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Soy funcionario CON PLAZA EN PROPIEDAD 50k y además soy pensionista 24k
> Tus lágrimas mi gozo



No decías eso el otro día en el hilo que abriste llorando. Vete amortizando esas deudas de pobre que tienes que te van a crujir por todos lados.


----------



## eufor (8 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Coño si tienes pelotas para fabricar 3 hijos ( al mas puro moro style ) o eres del opus o "posicionadito" o eres gilipollas al tenerlo en este país.
> 
> que esperabas que te mantuvieramos los espermatozoides tuyos el resto?



de los 3, estando él partiéndose los cuernos para llevar dinero a casa y la charo en casa con mucho tiempo libre, igual le han colocado algún mochuelo que no es de él al pobre que madre siempre es segura...padre el que firma...


----------



## Apocalipsis (8 Abr 2022)

Puñetero dijo:


> Si te retienen un 2% luego vienen los lloros…



Cuánta ignorancia!!!

Que te retengan más o menos no incide en lo que se paga, sino cuando lo pagas.

Las retenciones sirven para cobrar antes el expolio del Estado y que encima creas que no te roban a manos llenas


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (8 Abr 2022)

Pues la PSOE sigue teniendo mas de 100 escanyos segun los sondeos, asi que tan mal no estareis, yo creo que se os puede subir los impuestos otro 10% mas, que las redes clientelares no se pagan solas.


----------



## IMPULSES (8 Abr 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> No es mantener, es que reduzcan más las retenciones y el saqueo, que son la base de la estafa piramidal de tu futura pensión. El aumento en gasto que crean esos tres churumbeles, y los respectivos beneficios a papá Estado, deberían ser más recompensados.
> 
> P.D. Que triste pensar que 3 hijos es de conejos, puta sociedad con mentalidad de follacaniches



3 hijos en España !! 
Vamos no jodas!!!! eso es ser un suicida y si me apuras hasta tener dos.... pero como siempre se reproducen "los mas inteligentes" que acaban en el 90% de los casos siendo carne de cañón del sistema extractor en el que vivimos.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Abr 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Soy funcionario CON PLAZA EN PROPIEDAD 50k y además soy pensionista 24k
> Tus lágrimas mi gozo



Yo pegue el pelotazo con una negocio de marketing digital y gane casi 5 millones de euros en 4 años y 6 meses.
Y tengo 35 años.
Cómo te puedes imaginar la gente como tú me causa risa.
Os consideráis una casta superior a los curritos.
Los que no os dais cuenta es que muchos otros estamos sobre vosotros y por lo general no nos gustáis


----------



## Digamelon (8 Abr 2022)

Los impuestos son un robo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (8 Abr 2022)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> Cuánta ignorancia!!!
> 
> Que te retengan más o menos no incide en lo que se paga, sino cuando lo pagas.
> 
> Las retenciones sirven para cobrar antes el expolio del Estado y que encima creas que no te roban a manos llenas



Se paga poco, pero como se cobra poco pues parece mucho. 

Este hombre ha pagado un 8% de IRPF, la presión fiscal es muy baja pero el esfuerzo fiscal es enorme. Eso es lo que no quiere entender el Estado. Con 3 hijos y 23000 pavos debiera estar exento de IRPF.


----------



## Murray's (8 Abr 2022)

De ahi salen seis mensualidades de IMV, o paguita para un inmi , gitano o refugee

Cuando vayas al trabajo todas las mañanas piensa que estás colaborando en esta noble causa.


----------



## Jasa (8 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> 3 hijos en España !!
> Vamos no jodas!!!! eso es ser un suicida y si me apuras hasta tener dos.... pero como siempre se reproducen "los mas inteligentes" que acaban en el 90% de los casos siendo carne de cañón del sistema extractor en el que vivimos.



Que sea suicida o no, eso ya es otro tema y depende de cada cual. Pero que tres hijos son muchos me parece mala mentalidad, lo suyo es lo que he dicho, que hubiera más reducciones (que no ayudas, así los tienen los que trabajan) por tener críos, que son un chorreo de consumo y lo dicho, es el <<futuro>> de la estafa de pensiones.

P.D. Estamos en un país donde los pañales se consideran artículo de lujo y pagamos un 21% de IVA


----------



## pabloiseguro (8 Abr 2022)

Este país se financia con los impuestos de las clases bajas y medias. Hasta 12500 euros ya te meten un 19 %, para que se vea bien claro quién paga y de qué va el rollo. Luego, hasta 20000 te meten un 24 %, o sea que te están quitando la cuarta parte de lo que ganas, pese a que estamos hablando de unas rentas que serían de subsistencia (ligeramente por encima de lo que sería un pobre de solemnidad). Seguidamente, si tienes la osadía de ganar más de 20000 euros, sin despeinarse cogen y te meten un bestial 33 %. Etcétera.


----------



## chemarin (8 Abr 2022)

Puñetero dijo:


> Si te retienen un 2% luego vienen los lloros…



Eso se lo callan, les estropearía el victimismo.


----------



## eufor (8 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Yo pegue el pelotazo con una negocio de marketing digital y gane casi 5 millones de euros en 4 años y 6 meses.
> Y tengo 35 años.
> Cómo te puedes imaginar la gente como tú me causa risa.
> Os consideráis una casta superior a los curritos.
> Los que no os dais cuenta es que muchos otros estamos sobre vosotros y por lo general no nos gustáis



Sólo un tonto puede hacer ese comentario y amigo......un tonto y su dinero no pasan nunca mucho tiempo juntos.....


----------



## bambum (8 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que no sabes ni tú ni muchos visto lo visto, es que lo has hecho de puta madre. Has dispuesto de tu dinero durante todo el año.
> Al contrario de los subnormales del: "me sale a devolverrrhhhhhh", que no son conscientes de que Hacienda ha hecho una fortuna con dinero regalado.
> 
> Mola Hispañistán.



Yo es que me parece un razonamiento del todo infantil, y te dicen: - Así es como una extra..

Que os retengan lo mínimo, así como tu dices, el dinero lo tienes tu, y llegado el caso no tienes que esperar devolución. Además así os dais cuenta que entre taxas, impuestos y rentas. La mitad del año trabajáis para el estado, que los que más se llevan son funcionarios, pensiones y políticos.


----------



## Artorias (8 Abr 2022)

A mi me devuelven la "friolera" de 3 euros y pico...

Me tomare una birra a la salud del doctor Antonio...

Al menos no tengo que pagar los 1.000 eurazos que me salieron a pagar los dos años anteriores...


----------



## brotes_verdes (8 Abr 2022)

Como dijo el ministro de transportes del PSOE .. "los partidos que NO quieren subir impuestos, han perdido las elecciones"

Segun las tablas de hacienda, clase media son los que cobran entre 20k y 30k anuales, y clase media-alta los que cobran entre 30k y 60k

Es logico que si el pueblo español vota a un partido que quiere subir los impuestos para ayudar a los mas desfavorecidos, suba los impuestos a los que cobran entre 20k y 30k, ya que son privilegiados, y aun mas a los que cobran mas de 30k anuales, ya que ahi empieza la clase alta


----------



## FatalFary (8 Abr 2022)

¿Que tienes que pagar 1.800? No hijo no, a pesar de pagar mucho más que eso en impuestos el año pasado, aún pudiste disfrutar de esos 1.800 que te tocaba pagar pero te libraste. Yo sin embargo el año pasado pagué todo lo que me tocaba y más que me robaron, y me devuelven esa pasta de más con varios meses de retraso.

Es decir, que si te hubiera salido a CERO, lo que habría pasado es que esos 1.800 pavos ya los habrías pagado el año pasado.


----------



## _______ (8 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Yo pegue el pelotazo con una negocio de marketing digital y gane casi 5 millones de euros en 4 años y 6 meses.
> Y tengo 35 años.
> Cómo te puedes imaginar la gente como tú me causa risa.
> Os consideráis una casta superior a los curritos.
> Los que no os dais cuenta es que muchos otros estamos sobre vosotros y por lo general no nos gustáis



Compre btc en 2011. Muchacho menuda carcajada me estoy metiendo ahora mismo a costa tuya


----------



## Pajirri (8 Abr 2022)

aqui todos funcis A1.

..la realidad casapapis sin trabajo, gordos calbos a los 30...


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (8 Abr 2022)

¿Te pensabas que los talleres para pintarse el toto y las charlas de Paloma Palenciano eran gratis?.

A seguir remando.


----------



## KUTRONIO (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



¿De qué te quejas exactamente?

Yo gano 36.000 brutas, no tengo hijos y pago 6.624 € Haz cuentas gano solamente un 56.52% más que tú pero pago un 268% más que tú ¡No es justo!¿Estamos de acuerdo? ¿Verdad?


----------



## KUTRONIO (8 Abr 2022)

Escaramuza dijo:


> Hilo Paco de Mier. Si te lo cobran ahora es porque no te lo retuvieron antes. Debes hablar con tu empresa para que te ajusten el irpf cada mes y no te lleves estas sorpresas



Ami me pasaba eso con un puto baby boomer que le nombraron gerente por chivato, pues se lo tuve qu epedir dos ves al muy gilipollas que se le olvidaba


----------



## plakaplaka (8 Abr 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Compre btc en 2011. Muchacho menuda carcajada me estoy metiendo ahora mismo a costa tuya



Vaya par de fantasmas. Fijo que si hubieseis visto 5 kilos de euros de cerca ibais a estar gastando las mañanas en este foro.


----------



## furia porcina (8 Abr 2022)

C.J. dijo:


> 85.000 napos y me sale a devolver 1800



Ahora saldrá el OP a decir que son sus 1800 euros.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Abr 2022)

¿Y de dónde creías que iban a sacar los 20.000 millones de euros para chochocharlas y paguicas a feminazis y odiadoras profesionales?

A disfrutar del social-comunismo votado, con alegría, orgullo y *satisfuckción*!


----------



## DVD1975 (8 Abr 2022)

Larata dijo:


> ¿Por qué has tenido 3 hijos si ganas 23k? Además que te pagan todos los remeros con eso de la familia numerosa y encima te quejas de pagar. Progre medio "que otro se haga cargo de tus decisiones"



Y una pm con 3 hijos si es español le deberían dar un monumento.
En Francia su mujer no trabajaría por las ayudas que dan.


----------



## ahondador (8 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¿De qué te quejas exactamente?
> 
> Yo gano 36.000 brutas, no tengo hijos y pago 6.624 € Haz cuentas gano solamente un 56.52% más que tú pero pago un 268% más que tú ¡No es justo!¿Estamps de acuerdo? ¿Verdad?




Me quejo que un estado de 47 millones ha degenerado hasta tal manera de que al remero medio hay que sangrarlo cuando los impuestos que se deberían pagar deberían ser anecdóticos teniendo millones de personas aportando


----------



## esquilero (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...




A ver si te crees que las comisiones de la nobleza y del Emerito se pagan solas.


----------



## Greco (8 Abr 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> No se debería retener nada para que cada uno se diese cuenta de lo que paga de verdad, porque ahora solo te das cuenta en casos como estos, que por lo que sea, no te han retenido lo suficiente. Igual entonces sí que cambiaban las cosas.



Y que la empresa no abonara "su parte" de la SS...

Pero vamos, lo peor de todo, como dice el OP, es que es para seguir ahondando nuestra propia fosa.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Si te cuento lo que pago yo, te da un parraque. Eso sí, no gano 23K brutos, sino muchísimo más. Pero sale de mis costillas.

¿Votaste a la PSOE? Rema y no te quejes, como hacemos todos.


----------



## ahondador (8 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> No sé cómo decirlo ya... Hay que ir a matar-los aunque obvio hayan bajas nuestras, o se les enseña los dientes o acaban extinguiéndonos, a base de robos de derechos humanos, libertades económicos, Sociales y culturales... Las kakunas están haciendo partes del trabajo..




En cambio los que van a manchar los soportales del congreso son los inzmierdillas


----------



## ahondador (8 Abr 2022)

Larata dijo:


> ¿Por qué has tenido 3 hijos si ganas 23k? Además que te pagan todos los remeros con eso de la familia numerosa y encima te quejas de pagar. Progre medio "que otro se haga cargo de tus decisiones"




Apenas me beneficio de lo de familia numerosa. Le diré a mis churumbeles que no te paguen la pension de jubilacion y el transporte publico gratuito

¿ Es así como se va a levantar este país, creyendo que los hijos de los demas atentan contra tu patrimonio ? O hijos de compatriotas o hijos de los moros. Tu decides, tu verás


----------



## KUTRONIO (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Me quejo que un estado de 47 millones ha degenerado hasta tal manera de que al remero medio hay que sangrarlo cuando los impuestos que se deberían pagar deberían ser anecdóticos teniendo millones de personas aportando



Pues encima piden todos los meses dinero prestado, en vez de llamarlo prestamo lo llaman bonos ¡Fijate!

El día que no se compre deuda (o bonos) la hostía se va a oir hasta en Júpiter


----------



## ahondador (8 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> ¿Que tienes que pagar 1.800? No hijo no, a pesar de pagar mucho más que eso en impuestos el año pasado, aún pudiste disfrutar de esos 1.800 que te tocaba pagar pero te libraste. Yo sin embargo el año pasado pagué todo lo que me tocaba y más que me robaron, y me devuelven esa pasta de más con varios meses de retraso.
> 
> Es decir, que si te hubiera salido a CERO, lo que habría pasado es que esos 1.800 pavos ya los habrías pagado el año pasado.




Hasta hay llego y llegaba antes de tu comentario


----------



## ahondador (8 Abr 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Si te cuento lo que pago yo, te da un parraque. Eso sí, no gano 23K brutos, sino muchísimo más. Pero sale de mis costillas.
> 
> ¿Votaste a la PSOE? Rema y no te quejes, como hacemos todos.




Jamás votaría corrupta socialdemocracia, que es precisamente la que ha montado el expolio europeo a sus ciudadanos


----------



## geremi (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Jamás votaría corrupta socialdemocracia, que es precisamente la que ha montado el expolio europeo a sus ciudadanos



Seguro que con 23K brutos los tres churumbeles no van a un colegio público, ni al pediatra público, etc etc...

Seguro que con un 0% de IRPF pero teniendo que pagar educación y sanidad privada, entre otras muchas cosas, te iba a ir mucho mejor.


----------



## vic252525 (8 Abr 2022)

los menas etc te lo agradecen mucho


----------



## ahondador (8 Abr 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Seguro que con 23K brutos los tres churumbeles no van a un colegio público, ni al pediatra público, etc etc...
> 
> Seguro que con un 0% de IRPF pero teniendo que pagar educación y sanidad privada, entre otras muchas cosas, te iba a ir mucho mejor.




A ti si te va a ir mejor con churumbeles morapios, tirando de alquiler social, ayudas sociales, colegio publico, pediatra publico.
¿ Pero de donde mierd@ piensas que salen los hijos ? Si queremos españoles nativos, con las ventajas que ello supone de integración y filiacion... algo debería costar. Y los gastos en sanidad, educacion y seguridad al ser economias de escala, deberian ser muy pocos. Mis hijos concretamente apenas han ido a pediatra, solo revisiones y mucho menos al medico. Por cierto, si han ido a pediatra privado, porque el publico da cita para meses, precisamente porque la consulta está llena de churumbeles con apellidos propios del Atlas

Pero si no ves lo obvio, es que eres parte del problema


----------



## Honkytonk Man (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Jamás votaría corrupta socialdemocracia, que es precisamente la que ha montado el expolio europeo a sus ciudadanos



Entonces bien, estamos en el mismo equipo.


----------



## keler (8 Abr 2022)

Larata dijo:


> ¿Por qué has tenido 3 hijos si ganas 23k? Además que te pagan todos los remeros con eso de la familia numerosa y encima te quejas de pagar. Progre medio "que otro se haga cargo de tus decisiones"



Tienes razón, mejor que tengan hijos los sudamericanos y los moros. No necesitamos autóctonos. 

Supongo que ese juicio de valor lo habrás hecho sin hijos, y en tu habitación de niñato con la polla en la mano.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (8 Abr 2022)

en la pole


----------



## Xenofon (8 Abr 2022)

Aquí a pagar _tol_ mundo que no tiene opción de escaparse. Te retendrán poquísimo imagino.


----------



## FatalFary (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Hasta hay llego y llegaba antes de tu comentario



Entonces no entiendo por qué te quejas de esos 1.800 € que te "regalaron" el año pasado y que ahora tienes que devolver. Si es por la cantidad, ya te digo yo que no es nada comparado con el total que te sablearon el año pasado por mil conceptos (IVA, Seg. Social, tasas, IBI, impuestos especiales, pollas).


----------



## ahondador (8 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Entonces no entiendo por qué te quejas de esos 1.800 € que te "regalaron" el año pasado y que ahora tienes que devolver. Si es por la cantidad, ya te digo yo que no es nada comparado con el total que te sablearon el año pasado por mil conceptos (IVA, Seg. Social, tasas, IBI, impuestos especiales, pollas).




Me quejo porque la Renta ya es colofón de todo un año (2021) de atracos con la excusa del estado de bienestar y el robusto escudo social y la igualdad y los nuevos derechos. Me quejo porque esa cantidad me supone aproximadamente una mensualidad de mi trabajo ¿ Te parece suficiente ?


----------



## Dj Puesto (8 Abr 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> No se debería retener nada para que cada uno se diese cuenta de lo que paga de verdad, porque ahora solo te das cuenta en casos como estos, que por lo que sea, no te han retenido lo suficiente. Igual entonces sí que cambiaban las cosas.



Exacto, la gente sigue sin entender como funciona el IRPF. Y aunque ya la mayoría de nóminas viene algo así como "coste para la empresa" la gente sigue sin entender que su salario es ese: 4.000€ al mes, que se quedan en 1.800 después de pagar la empresa y ellos las cotizaciones sociales y el IRPF. 

Para el OP tu problema es que has pasado la barrera mágica:



Entre 12.450 euros y 20.200 euros12%24%Entre 20.200 euros y 35.200 euros15%30%Entre 35.200 euros y 60.000 euros18,50%33%Entre 60.000 euros y 300.00 euros22,50%45%

Y sobre todo, a partir de 20.000€ comienza el sangrado y muy especialmente, con 1 pagador si hubieses cobrado 22.000€ o menos no presentabas el borrador y asunto resuelto, con 23.000 ya estás obligado a pagar.


----------



## River in the street (8 Abr 2022)

Pues paga rapido que a mi me tienen que devolver lo robado


----------



## FatalFary (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Me quejo porque la Renta ya es colofón de todo un año (2021) de atracos con la excusa del estado de bienestar y el robusto escudo social y la igualdad y los nuevos derechos. Me quejo porque esa cantidad me supone aproximadamente una mensualidad de mi trabajo ¿ Te parece suficiente ?



Entiendo que es por la cantidad en un gasto imprevisto, tu mensaje original no lo dejaba claro.

Yo es que soy de los que piensan que no deberían existir las retenciones, y que al declarar el IRPF a todo Dios le deberían meter tal hostia de miles y miles de euros que se le pusiera la cara del revés, y de esa forma se darían cuenta de lo que les roba de verdad el estado. De la forma actual incluso la peña se alegra cuando le sale "a devolver", es acojonante.


----------



## sirpask (8 Abr 2022)

Yo prefiero pagar los 1800€ del tiron a año vencido, que que me quiten eso todos los meses en año en curso.


----------



## MAUSER (8 Abr 2022)

Casi 2800, cuatro hijos y perro. me cago en Sánchez de los cojones. Otro año que no voy a poder ir al Caribe.


----------



## ahondador (8 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Entiendo que es por la cantidad en un gasto imprevisto, tu mensaje original no lo dejaba claro.
> 
> Yo es que soy de los que piensa que no deberían existir las retenciones, y que al declarar el IRPF a todo Dios le deberían meter tal hostia de miles y miles de euros que se le pusiera la cara del revés, y de esa forma se darían cuenta de lo que les roba de verdad el estado.




Coincido 100%
Al contribuyente le metieron un gol por la escuadra cuando empezaron a cobrarle los impuestos POR ADELANTADO, a modo de retenciones. Eso fue un disparate. Pero aquí todo traga y lo que te rondaré morena


----------



## Gigatr0n (8 Abr 2022)

... pues a mí me van a pagar. Ya me ha llegado la carta


----------



## Impactrueno (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Podria ser peor, podria gobernar la ultraderecha.


----------



## Larata (8 Abr 2022)

keler dijo:


> Tienes razón, mejor que tengan hijos los sudamericanos y los moros. No necesitamos autóctonos.
> 
> Supongo que ese juicio de valor lo habrás hecho sin hijos, y en tu habitación de niñato con la polla en la mano.



Pues de hecho tengo uno en el horno. Eso lo primero.

Segundo como veo que eres un puto imbécil debo hacerte ver que cometes una falacia yo en ningún momento he dicho que feban tener hijos los moros, de hecho, ellos los tienen porque se los mantienen los remeros. Cosa de la que como ya he dicho, estoy en contra.


----------



## Silluzollope (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Te hemos financiado entre todos esos 1800€ durante un año y sin intereses, no te quejes. Para el año que viene, echa cuenta de lo que te retienen de menos mes a mes y lo metes a principio de año en criptos. Win win.


----------



## Larata (8 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Y una pm con 3 hijos si es español le deberían dar un monumento.
> En Francia su mujer no trabajaría por las ayudas que dan.



¿Cual es el argumento? ¿Qué como en Francia hace X aquí deberíamos hacerlo? Creo que Francia no es ejemplo de nada.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (8 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que no sabes ni tú ni muchos visto lo visto, es que lo has hecho de puta madre. Has dispuesto de tu dinero durante todo el año.
> Al contrario de los subnormales del: "me sale a devolverrrhhhhhh", que no son conscientes de que Hacienda ha hecho una fortuna con dinero regalado.
> 
> Mola Hispañistán.



Y más en plena hiperinflación. El dinero que cobró durante todo 2021 valía mucho más que el que tiene que pagar ahora


----------



## Larata (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Apenas me beneficio de lo de familia numerosa. Le diré a mis churumbeles que no te paguen la pension de jubilacion y el transporte publico gratuito
> 
> ¿ Es así como se va a levantar este país, creyendo que los hijos de los demas atentan contra tu patrimonio ? O hijos de compatriotas o hijos de los moros. Tu decides, tu verás



Parto de la base de que no voy a cobrar pensión, a pesar de tener que pagar la tuya y la de tus padres. Por eso me voy haciendo como buena hormiguita una cartera de inversión.

No estoy en contra de las políticas pro hijos si se hacen tipo Hungría donde no son los demás los que te mantienen a los hijos. Pero tal y como está en España estoy en contra de las ayudas, sea a moros o a nacionales. Igual que lo de las VPO, me toca los cojones tener qu hacer números para un puto zulo, mientras les pago su zulito a los demás. Pues con los hijos igual.


----------



## Crepesdulces (8 Abr 2022)

eufor dijo:


> Lo mejor que puedes hacer es irte a marruecos y nacionalizarte marroquí, una vez te den su mierda de pasaporte cruzas en patera, te empadronas y todo gratis para tus hijos y con la paguita de por vida y la ayuda al alquiler. tú jubilado



Ja ja ja ja
No creo que le den la nacionalidad así como así. Más tontos que los españoles no hay.


----------



## Dj Puesto (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Coincido 100%
> Al contribuyente le metieron un gol por la escuadra cuando empezaron a cobrarle los impuestos POR ADELANTADO, a modo de retenciones. Eso fue un disparate. Pero aquí todo traga y lo que te rondaré morena



Bueno la otra opción es poner todos los impuestos como el IBI devengo el día 1 de enero y a joderse, entonces la cuesta de enero es el himalaya de enero. El problema de fondo es que nos roban lo que no está escrito y como la educación financiera de este país es 0 todavía hay mucho imbécil que no se entera de como funcionan las cosas y hasta "se alegra" si le sale a devolver.

A ver alma cántaro igual estás pagando unas retenciones del 25% mes a mes y luego por situaciones familiares y alguna deducción que puedas tener derecho te devuelven 500€, pero les has pagado 10.000 a lo largo del año. En estos casos sin duda la ignorancia es felicidad.

En cualquier caso viven de estas desinformaciones y maquillajes, y eso solo va a ir a peor.


----------



## ahondador (8 Abr 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Parto de la base de que no voy a cobrar pensión, a pesar de tener que pagar la tuya y la de tus padres. Por eso me voy haciendo como buena hormiguita una cartera de inversión.



Me temo que te estás pasando y bastante. En la puta vida vas a trabajar tu lo que han trabajado mis padres y yo.... ¿ Qué mierda te has creído ?
No te molestes en responder


----------



## EXTOUAREG (8 Abr 2022)

Ingreso Mínimo Vital manda betillas, no tributa para el IRPF.


----------



## ahondador (8 Abr 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Bueno la otra opción es poner todos los impuestos como el IBI devengo el día 1 de enero y a joderse, entonces la cuesta de enero es el himalaya de enero. El problema de fondo es que nos roban lo que no está escrito y como la educación financiera de este país es 0 todavía hay mucho imbécil que no se entera de como funcionan las cosas y hasta "se alegra" si le sale a devolver.
> 
> A ver alma cántaro igual estás pagando unas retenciones del 25% mes a mes y luego por situaciones familiares y alguna deducción que puedas tener derecho te devuelven 500€, pero les has pagado 10.000 a lo largo del año. En estos casos sin duda la ignorancia es felicidad.
> 
> En cualquier caso viven de estas desinformaciones y maquillajes, y eso solo va a ir a peor.




No. La OTRA, la verdadera OTRA solucion es reducir el gasto publico YA DE UNA PUT@ VEZ


----------



## EXTOUAREG (8 Abr 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Soy funcionario CON PLAZA EN PROPIEDAD 50k y además soy pensionista 24k
> Tus lágrimas mi gozo



Estos mensajes de funcionarios ufanos en unos meses van a ser para enmarcar, o sea que un trabajador público se jacta de que un ciudadano que paga impuestos en el sector privado sufre el abuso fiscal que a él le llena la cartera....

Cuando rueden cabezas y recorten salarios de funcionarios nos dirán que por qué somos tan crueles de reírnos.


----------



## ahondador (8 Abr 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Ingreso Mínimo Vital manda betillas, no tributa para el IRPF.




Conozco muy bien a uno que cobra el IMV y trabaja en B. Tiene obligacion de hacer la renta. Jamás antes la había hecho.

El IMV y la asistencia sanitaria gratuita son el circulo perfecto de la economia subsidiada a cargo de los remeros


----------



## Play_91 (8 Abr 2022)

A mi siempre me sale a devolver, a pagar debe joder


----------



## Pichorrica (8 Abr 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Estos mensajes de funcionarios ufanos en unos meses van a ser para enmarcar, o sea que un trabajador público se jacta de que un ciudadano que paga impuestos en el sector privado sufre el abuso fiscal que a él le llena la cartera....
> 
> Cuando rueden cabezas y recorten salarios de funcionarios nos dirán que por qué somos tan crueles de reírnos.



Ya se ha pasado por el hilo un funci de los de caballero caballero que dice que 85.000 napos y le devuelven.

Encima provacunas...


----------



## tracrium (8 Abr 2022)

C.J. dijo:


> 85.000 napos y me sale a devolver 1800



Pero cuéntalo todo.
Habrás pagado 25.000 pavos de IRPF por lo menos.
Te habrás deducido hipoteca (si es de antes de 2013), planes de pensiones o amortizaciones de bienes de inversión.

Un puto robo, se mire por donde se mire.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Conozco muy bien a uno que cobra el IMV y trabaja en B. Tiene obligacion de hacer la renta. Jamás antes la había hecho.
> 
> El IMV y la asistencia sanitaria gratuita son el circulo perfecto de la economia subsidiada a cargo de los remeros



El IMV incluye también todas las medicinas gratis en la farmacia, bono social eléctrico y bono social de aguas, lo sé porque yo mismo he gestionado un IMV a una íntima amiga hace meses y lo esta cobrando. 

Se baraja ofrecer a los beneficiarios del IMV transporte gratuito y también hay ya compañías como Orange que a los perceptores de esta prestación les da internet y móvil ilimitado por 15€ al mes.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (8 Abr 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ya se ha pasado por el hilo un funci de los de caballero caballero que dice que 85.000 napos y le devuelven.
> 
> Encima provacunas...



Dan ganas de votar socialismo a saco, cada día lo tengo mas claro, votar derecha para qué? Para rescatar a esta gentuza y que el país tengan que volver a levantarlo otra vez los mismos?? Es hora de meter la tijera a toda esta panda de facinerosos.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (8 Abr 2022)

Lee a Kiyosaki y entérate de cómo funciona el sistema de impuestos para ricos y pobres...


----------



## Benedicto Camela (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Calla calla que yo pago 5 cifras.


----------



## usuario baneado (8 Abr 2022)

Cuando pides un aumento de sueldo y te rebajan el irpf. ¿O has estado de erte?


----------



## Jackblack (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



No, eso es lo q pagarás tu.
Los ricos pagan mucho menos en proporción...a la vez q quieren q tu pagues más de ese 8%.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (8 Abr 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> El IMV incluye también todas las medicinas gratis en la farmacia, bono social eléctrico y bono social de aguas, lo sé porque yo mismo he gestionado un IMV a una íntima amiga hace meses y lo esta cobrando.
> 
> Se baraja ofrecer a los beneficiarios del IMV transporte gratuito y también hay ya compañías como Orange que a los perceptores de esta prestación les da internet y móvil ilimitado por 15€ al mes.



como tengas vivienda en propiedad...no lo cobras

No tendrás nada y serás feliz con tu credito social y tiempos de gracia entre vacunas jeje


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (8 Abr 2022)

1800 pavitos son dos pagas a los moritos de tu barrio 

A disfrutar del progreso


----------



## 121 (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



La declaración de la renta es un ajuste entre lo percibido/retenido y lo que corresponde a tu salario y vicisitudes. Háblalo con el servicio de retribuciones o el departamento de contabilidad de tu empresa para que ajusten mejor para la siguiente, ya que has estado percibiendo dinero de más que ahora te ha tocado devolver. Que no lo comprendas y expongas públicamente tu ignorancia puede ser uno de los motivos por los que cobres esa mierda


----------



## ahondador (8 Abr 2022)

121 dijo:


> La declaración de la renta es un ajuste entre lo percibido/retenido y lo que corresponde a tu salario y vicisitudes. Háblalo con el servicio de retribuciones o el departamento de contabilidad de tu empresa para que ajusten mejor para la siguiente, ya que has estado percibiendo dinero de más que ahora te ha tocado devolver. Que no lo comprendas y expongas públicamente tu ignorancia puede ser uno de los motivos por los que cobres esa mierda



Se nota que no has seguido el hilo... sino no dirías esas gilipolleces que dices... Igual alguno de tus ancestros es el ignorante


----------



## geremi (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> A ti si te va a ir mejor con churumbeles morapios, tirando de alquiler social, ayudas sociales, colegio publico, pediatra publico.
> ¿ Pero de donde mierd@ piensas que salen los hijos ? Si queremos españoles nativos, con las ventajas que ello supone de integración y filiacion... algo debería costar. Y los gastos en sanidad, educacion y seguridad al ser economias de escala, deberian ser muy pocos. Mis hijos concretamente apenas han ido a pediatra, solo revisiones y mucho menos al medico. Por cierto, si han ido a pediatra privado, porque el publico da cita para meses, precisamente porque la consulta está llena de churumbeles con apellidos propios del Atlas
> 
> Pero si no ves lo obvio, es que eres parte del problema



Yo también tengo hijos bien blanquitos, mi casa pagada, buen curro... no sé que historias me cuentas.

Corre... ve a pedir presupuesto para tres en un colegio privado... a ver si con 23K brutos te da.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (8 Abr 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> como tengas vivienda en propiedad...no lo cobras
> 
> No tendrás nada y serás feliz con tu credito social y tiempos de gracia entre vacunas jeje



Falso, la vivienda en propiedad no computa a la hora de establecer los límites del patrimonio para el IMV.

De hecho la chica a la que he ayudé a gestionar el IMV y que lo está cobrando tiene su casa en propiedad sin hipoteca.

La vivienda habitual no computará a la hora de recibir el ingreso mínimo vital


----------



## noseyo (8 Abr 2022)

Retención y depende los pagadores ser pobre y tener un empleo de mierda te hace pagar más que a un rico


----------



## Orooo (8 Abr 2022)

Te pensabas que las cosas de lo sosiáh se pagaban solas jajaja


----------



## andresitozgz (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Menos quejarse y más aprender como funciona la fiscalidad de tu país... Es vergonzoso que salimos del colegio sabiendo nombres de ríos que no veremos en nuestra vida y no sabemos como funciona la declaración de la renta.

LO QUE PAGAS EN LA DECLARACIÓN DE LA RENTA DEPENDE DE LAS RETENCIONES DE TODO EL AÑO, ES UN AJUSTE DE CUENTAS POR EL EXCESO/DEFECTO DE RETENCIÓN PAGADA.

Si has pagado 100€/mes de retención y en renta 1.800€ es lo mismo que un tío que ha pagado 250€/mes de retención y en la renta le sale a 0€ y también es lo mismo que un tío que ha pagado 300€/mes de retención y en la renta le devuelven 600€. Al final a todos os ha robado hacienda 3.000€


----------



## Bartleby (8 Abr 2022)

No queremos buena sanidad y buena educación.


----------



## John Smmith (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Y por que no has contado lo que ya te han descontado de la nomina, si no te lias a tiros.


----------



## John Smmith (8 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> No queremos buena sanidad y buena educación.



Y en cambio, por mas que pagamos, cada vez es peor.


----------



## ecoñomixta (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Algo no cuadra. Yo sin hijos, sin hipoteca, 26.000 brutos y me toca pagar 26 euros. Búscate un buen gestor, eso no es posible. Tienes el título de familia numerosa?


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



A mí me han metido un palo q flipas. 
A ver, sabía que me iba a tocar pagar. Pero ha sido el doble de lo que venía siendo lo normal


----------



## aventurero artritico (8 Abr 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> No se debería retener nada para que cada uno se diese cuenta de lo que paga de verdad, porque ahora solo te das cuenta en casos como estos, que por lo que sea, no te han retenido lo suficiente. Igual entonces sí que cambiaban las cosas.



yo cuando trabajaba haciendo nóminas siempre tenías que poner la retención mínima para que asi el trabajador vea que paga impuestos al estado y la empresa queda mejor diciendo yo te pago esto, si luego tienes que pagar impuestos quéjate al sanchez.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Más pago yo y no tengo hijos. 

Ni ventajas, solo pagar para que otros vivan de mi trabajo y mis impuestos. País de mierda, dictadura de ladrones durante 40 años.


----------



## Palpatine (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



No la pagues, yo lo voy a hacer, no tengo, asi de simple


----------



## zirick (8 Abr 2022)

A mi me devuelven 15 céntimos.
Pero claro no me retienen el mínimo, así luego no hay sustos. La retención es un robo eso si.



Palpatine dijo:


> No la pagues, yo lo voy a hacer, no tengo, asi de simple



Un plan sin fisuras


----------



## fenderman (8 Abr 2022)

A mi un 20% y solo entra un sueldo a casa.


----------



## superloki (8 Abr 2022)

También me toca pagar unos cuantos miles de euros... y tengo la extraña sensación de que lo único que hago últimamente es pagar por todo aunque no haga nada especial. No es broma, ayer saqué 140 euros de un cajero y hoy he mirado la cartera y solo me quedan 20 euros. He echado diésel al coche, al supermercado y cuatro chorradas sueltas que tenía que hacer. Adiós a los 140 euros, y así todo hace ya mucho tiempo. Como colofón, pagar unos cuantos miles de eurillos al gobierno para sus cosas... que parece más un castigo que una contribución...


----------



## Bogdanoff (8 Abr 2022)

Dadle las grazies a Antonio y callad no vaya a ser que seais de ultramegaderecha.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Abr 2022)

Rico es cualquier asalariado privado


----------



## jorobachov (8 Abr 2022)

Abed edtudriao


----------



## George Orwell (8 Abr 2022)

Lo peor es la gente que se entera a estas alturas.


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (8 Abr 2022)

Mi caso,casado con 3 hijos,mi mujer trabaja 17000 brutos,yo nada,familia numerosa la retienen 0 de irpf en nomina y la empresa no paga nada por elka de seguridad social por tener minusvalia de mas del 65 por ciento,todos los meses hacienda me ingresa 150 euros por las niñas,y en la declaracion me a salido a devolver 3110 euros influyen los descuentos de cada comunidad autonoma y los gastos de guarderia.


----------



## Otrasvidas (8 Abr 2022)

Todo es poco para combatir a la horda turcochina.


----------



## Noksan (8 Abr 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Yo pegue el pelotazo con una negocio de marketing digital y gane casi 5 millones de euros en 4 años y 6 meses.
> Y tengo 35 años.
> Cómo te puedes imaginar la gente como tú me causa risa.
> Os consideráis una casta superior a los curritos.
> Los que no os dais cuenta es que muchos otros estamos sobre vosotros y por lo general no nos gustáis



Vaya mierda, ganó más del doble al año currando en casa de 11 a 12 de lunes a martes.


----------



## jorobachov (8 Abr 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> Mi caso,casado con 3 hijos,mi mujer trabaja 17000 brutos,yo nada,familia numerosa la retienen 0 de irpf en nomina y la empresa no paga nada por elka de seguridad social por tener minusvalia de mas del 65 por ciento,todos los meses hacienda me ingresa 150 euros por las niñas,y en la declaracion me a salido a devolver 3110 euros influyen los descuentos de cada comunidad autonoma y los gastos de guarderia.



Si tu mujer tiene minusvalía , siempre te devuelven una pasta. Si un día pasas a estar en activo, la haces conjunta


----------



## reniris (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Acabo de hacer la simulación con 3 hijos, si tu mujer no trabaja y con 23000 € brutos si te hubieran retenido solo el 2% te sale a devolver la conjunta.

¿Puedes contar algo más de tu situación personal?.


----------



## Cicciolino (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



No sabes ni lo que son esos préstamos gratuitos al Heztao que llaman retenciones...

Una joya de papi, te mereces cada varazo en el lomo.

Y haberte forrao la polla, tontarrón.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



si te consuela gano 40% mas que tú y pago 400% más de impuestos que tú

sí, soy mega rico, pero sin putas ni barcos


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Abr 2022)

Noksan dijo:


> Vaya mierda, ganó más del doble al año currando en casa de 11 a 12 de lunes a martes.



En serio? Wow, felicidades si has logrado tal nivel de automatización en tus ingresos. Bravo.


----------



## Forrajes (8 Abr 2022)

Aplaudir a las 8 desgrava y siempre marco la X de la Media Luna Roja.


----------



## Espeluznao (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Los ricos no pagan nada.

Por eso nosotros pagamos tanto.

En Reino Unido resulta que el de Hacienda a subido los impuestos y su mujer es multimillonaria y no paga nada. De hecho vive en Londres y su residencia fiscal la tiene en otro país. Ya me contarás cómo puede colar eso..


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (8 Abr 2022)

Pues peor esta la gente que han ido cobrando ertes indebidos del Sepe, y este año han devuelto el importe y hacienda se los mete en las retibuciones dinerarias del ejercico 2021, y encima al 2% de cotizacion…


----------



## ChortiHunter (8 Abr 2022)

Lol, estoy leyendo 'me salía a pagar X y lo llevé a un gestor y salía a devolver' jodidos gilipollas no me vengáis diciendo 'me sale a pagar X' cuando lo único que habéis echo es meteros en vuestro puto perfil de hacienda y dar siguiente y siguiente hasta calcular borrador mamones de los cojones haciendo mierdas que no sabéis hacer como es la declaración de la renta. Ningún gestor serio os va a hacer la renta en abril, solo cogeros los datos, porque las reglas y modificaciones que se salgan del coño al Gobierno os la pueden meter hasta finales de abril normalmente. Además hay que dar tiempo a los programas informáticos a que actualicen sus programas y que no haya errores.
'ahu h ugua hge uhuah oiuhau me metí en hacienda y después de dos clicks me dice que me sale a pagar X euros GÑÑIAAAA GÑIAAA me voy a quejar en internet' cerrad el puto pico coño


----------



## Pilik (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Es decir, que te ha prestado 150€ al mes al 0% de interés. No te quejarás...


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (8 Abr 2022)

Para que hacéis declaración si no llegais ni al minimo obligatorio, ¿sois subnormales?


----------



## Trucha (8 Abr 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> No se debería retener nada para que cada uno se diese cuenta de lo que paga de verdad, porque ahora solo te das cuenta en casos como estos, que por lo que sea, no te han retenido lo suficiente. Igual entonces sí que cambiaban las cosas.



¿Y para qué te crees que se inventaron las retenciones? Pues para engañar al retrasado medio.

Esta mañana precisamente le comentaba a un vecino que si no hubiera retenciones y la gente tuviera que pagar ahora en la Renta de golpe, se daría todo el mundo cuenta de lo que paga realmente y habría tiros en las calles. Y eso sólo de IRPF…

Lo mismo con la inflación: le quitan el dinero al retrasado medio sin que se entere. Si en lugar de eso te dicen “en 10 años te vamos a quitar el 60% de tu dinero”, ¿qué crees que pasaría?

Sin embargo, con la inflación te quitan eso y más. Y la gente tan feliz.


----------



## Ederall (8 Abr 2022)

Los hoteles 5 estrellas para los moros no se pagan solos compañero, ni las ONGs de mierda que hacen todo lo posible por qué invadan el país.

El chiringo de miles de millones contra el heteropatriarcado tampoco, y tengo lista para llenar varias páginas.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (8 Abr 2022)

Larata dijo:


> ¿Por qué has tenido 3 hijos si ganas 23k? Además que te pagan todos los remeros con eso de la familia numerosa y encima te quejas de pagar. Progre medio "que otro se haga cargo de tus decisiones"



Y estamos con la puñetera manía de que solo pueden tener hijos los que tienen pasta. Los selectos, no te hode.
Tuve a mis hijos cuando ya estaban dando la matraca con ese mismo rollo y le aseguro que comparando aquellos tiempos con los de ahora vivíamos infinitamente mejor (finales del XX y principios del XXI).
Pero ya estaba la banda con las mismas historias.
Y mire, mis hijos currelando contribuyen exactamente igual que Vd., cuando a Vd. no le han supuesto ningún esfuerzo añadido, que ni han tenido becas ni pollas en vinagre.
Sabe quienes no cotizan de ninguna manera? Los hijos que no se han tenido.
Que demográficamente estamos en crecimiento vegetativo negativo. Y eso es un suicidio.
Así deje de soltar estupideces, que Vd. no sostiene a los hijitos de nadie.


----------



## inteño (8 Abr 2022)

Trucha dijo:


> ¿Y para qué te crees que se inventaron las retenciones? Pues para engañar al retrasado medio.
> 
> Esta mañana precisamente le comentaba a un vecino que si no hubiera retenciones y la gente tuviera que pagar ahora en la Renta de golpe, se daría todo el mundo cuenta de lo que paga realmente y habría tiros en las calles. Y eso sólo de IRPF…
> 
> ...



La misma lógica que los coleccionables por fascículos. Y mira lo bien que cuelan...


----------



## hijodeputin (8 Abr 2022)

Si le sale a pagar mucho es porque hay muchas bocas, léase femininazis, moromierdas, menas, asociaciones de defensa al inmigrantes, enchufados, parásitos y demás que necesitan su dinero. Iba a decir que le han retenido poco, pero después de años de cotizar y luego ver lo que es españa cuando la desvisten, lo de cotizar es otro robo más entre cientos del organismo más depredador de europa. Y tal y como se gestiona el dinero público en españa lo mejor es o bien esconderlo lo más posible o bien tenerlo fuera de españa, siempre lejos de las zarpas de hacienda. En españa defraudar es una obligación moral.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Abr 2022)

Seguid votando izmieda y seguid sin salir a quemar la calle.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Abr 2022)

Y cómo coño te ha pasado eso? 1800 pavos es una burrada.


----------



## trukutruku (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Segun los estandares de este pais si tienes renta disponible eres un burgués insolidario. 
La gente va a GOSTAR lo votado.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



vamos, que no sabes interpretar tu nomina.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Abr 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Y cómo coño te ha pasado eso? 1800 pavos es una burrada.



pues como cojones le va a pasar? no habiéndole retenido lo que estipula hacienda


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (8 Abr 2022)

A remar, a pagar, y a callar, que el superEstado de bienestar de felices que estamos todos no se paga si no.


----------



## enriquepastor (8 Abr 2022)

121 dijo:


> La declaración de la renta es un ajuste entre lo percibido/retenido y lo que corresponde a tu salario y vicisitudes. Háblalo con el servicio de retribuciones o el departamento de contabilidad de tu empresa para que ajusten mejor para la siguiente, ya que has estado percibiendo dinero de más que ahora te ha tocado devolver. Que no lo comprendas y expongas públicamente tu ignorancia puede ser uno de los motivos por los que cobres esa mierda



El compañero entiende el mecanismo perfectamente, pero es de verguenza que teniendo familia numerosa y con un gobierno que decía que pagarían los ricos, aún tenga que desembolsar más. 

Pagar 1800 euros con tres hijos (suponiendo que sean deducibles) es una aberración porque la deduccion por hijo son en torno a 500 euros, aunque va subiendo según aumenta el número de descendientes. Además de que tendrá la reducción por tributación conjunta, que es de 3000-4000 euros. Le sumas mínimo 1500 de los hijos y los 1800 euros que aún tiene que abonar teniendo en cuenta las retenciones y es una burrada.


----------



## inteño (8 Abr 2022)

700 mocos a pagar me salen a mí. Remero en un cascarón de nuez. 

A disfrutar de lo que han votado OTROS hijos de puta.


----------



## Chapapote1 (8 Abr 2022)

eufor dijo:


> Lo mejor que puedes hacer es irte a marruecos y nacionalizarte marroquí, una vez te den su mierda de pasaporte cruzas en patera, te empadronas y todo gratis para tus hijos y con la paguita de por vida y la ayuda al alquiler. tú jubilado



Marruecos no regala nacionalidades a la ligera. A ver si te crees que el resto de países son como España.


----------



## pabloMM (8 Abr 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Es lo bonito de cobrar más de 20k, para que luego digan que son las empresas las culpables de la poca productividad, te sale más rentable, o casi, cobrar 19.900 y pagar una retención mínima, que cobrar 23k.



Es el mal de los impuestos progresivos


----------



## eljusticiero (8 Abr 2022)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> Cuánta ignorancia!!!
> 
> Que te retengan más o menos no incide en lo que se paga, sino cuando lo pagas.
> 
> Las retenciones sirven para cobrar antes el expolio del Estado y que encima creas que no te roban a manos llenas



¿Cuanto cobras por curiosidad y de que trabajas?? 
Yo gano algo menos de 40k brutos y no me parece que pague demasiado en IRPF si al menos luego me atienden en el hospital "gratis".

Otra cosa son otro tipo de impuestos pero el IRPF mientras no cobres un megasueldo es muy similar al resto de países del planeta, y pasable.


----------



## eljusticiero (8 Abr 2022)

En Irlanda cobraba similar y me quitaban lo mismo, eso sí, la sanidad iba con un copago abusivo y los medicamentos con receta costaban mucho más que en Spain.


----------



## Jasa (8 Abr 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> ¿Cuanto cobras por curiosidad y de que trabajas??
> Yo gano algo menos de 40k brutos y no me parece que pague demasiado en IRPF si al menos luego me atienden en el hospital "gratis".
> 
> Otra cosa son otro tipo de impuestos pero el IRPF mientras no cobres un megasueldo es muy similar al resto de países del planeta, y pasable.



Cobras 40K, generas 60k, 20k en seguridad social y tienes que estar aprox por un 28/32% de eso en (es lo que me retuvieron a mi el año pasado más o menos), es decir que te quedas en 28k, de los cuales pagarás el una media de IVA del 15%, por lo que realmente disfrutas de menos de 25k euros de los 60k iniciales.
Nah, tampoco es tanto.


P.D. un gran sueldo y un mega sueldo pagan el mismo % de IRPF y la sanidad pública es para ti lacayo, los que trabajan en ella y otros funcionarios le pagamos la privada para que no se mezclen, que siempre ha habido clases, y ya puestos por echar cuentas, lo duro es que de tus 35k que se queda el Estado 3.500 euros va para eso que no ves mal


----------



## Apretrujillos (8 Abr 2022)

Ya sabes. A seguir remando


----------



## Capitán Walker (8 Abr 2022)

Joder, si hubieses cobrado menos de 22000€ no estarías obligado a hacer la declaración.


----------



## SIRIO (8 Abr 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Que ladras puto cm judío sionista comunista!! Hijo de puta, si el año pasado me querían robar 2590 euros, lo llevé a un gestor y me han tenido que devolver ellos 700 ! Putos bastardos que tiro necesitáis!! Judío comunista muerto es lo que hace falta en este país!



Y qué hizo el gestor?


----------



## eljusticiero (8 Abr 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Cobras 40K, generas 60k, 20k en seguridad social y tienes que estar aprox por un 28/32% de eso en (es lo que me retuvieron a mi el año pasado más o menos), es decir que te quedas en 28k, de los cuales pagarás el una media de IVA del 15%, por lo que realmente disfrutas de menos de 25k euros de los 60k iniciales.
> Nah, tampoco es tanto.
> 
> 
> P.D. un gran sueldo y un mega sueldo pagan el mismo % de IRPF y la sanidad pública es para ti lacayo, los que trabajan en ella y otros funcionarios le pagamos la privada para que no se mezclen, que siempre ha habido clases, y ya puestos por echar cuentas, lo duro es que de tus 35k que se queda el Estado 3.500 euros va para eso que no ves mal



7,000 de IRPF y 2,500 de seguridad social , tampoco me parece tanto (vivo en Madrid con el irpf más bajo del país). Mi empleador paga unos 11,000 euros, que podría ser algo menos, pero no me importa si tengo una buena sanidad a cambio. Que si, que tengo seguro privado que me cubre parte, pero cuando he tenido que recurrir a una operación importante (hace unos meses), me he ido a la pública, y dirán lo que quieran, pero en Madrid en ciertos hospitales públicos están los mejores profesionales de España.

Donde hay que recortar es de chiringuitos y ayudas a ya sabemos quienes, pero la sanidad debería ser la joya de la corona vamos, por que repercute para bien en toda la sociedad.

Yo bajaría IVA y sucesiones, por que son impuestos (sobre todo el primero) que perjudican a los que menos tienen.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (8 Abr 2022)

Aprende del Rubius
Primer aviso !!


----------



## Caperucita (9 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



¿Contrato mercantil y cero retención?


----------



## Tackler (9 Abr 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> No se debería retener nada para que cada uno se diese cuenta de lo que paga de verdad, porque ahora solo te das cuenta en casos como estos, que por lo que sea, no te han retenido lo suficiente. Igual entonces sí que cambiaban las cosas.



Si hicieran eso media España en deudas y confiscación, la gente gastaría todo, ahorrar 1000 euros al año es misión imposible para la mayoría aunque ganen bien, gastan todo.

A mí me devuelven 300 euritos. He pagado 8000 durante el año solo de IRPF, no está mal el robo.


----------



## f700b (9 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Cuanto te reiteren?


----------



## Julc (9 Abr 2022)

Hasta el punto de no hacerla hasta el último día por no llevarse un disgusto.


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Abr 2022)

me parece de país tercermundista tener cada puto año las mismas movidas con las retenciones, que obviamente está hecho a propósito, tanto por las empresas como por hacienda.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Abr 2022)

SIRIO dijo:


> Y qué hizo el gestor?



Mirarlo todo. A él le salió a devolver y a ellos a pagar.. Le insistí varias veces y me dijo si sí, te tienen que pagar ellos no tú...Chanchullos que no marcan casillas según me explicó y que un ciudadano corriente desconoce... Así muchos que damos por válido el borrador nos la meten a Fondo...


----------



## jolu (9 Abr 2022)

No sabía que ya se pudiera hacer la renta de 2021.


----------



## Glokta (9 Abr 2022)

lo de hacienda es una estafa, aqui 30k este año, tengo que contribuir con un poco mas de 5k. Siempre me han retenido pero ha habido momentos que he ganado mucho y otros nada, total que supuestamente la retención ha llegado a casi 4k y hay mas de 1k de descuadre que toca pagar (lo verificare no obstante no vaya a ser)

0 propiedades, con las letras del coche y la inflación disparada pero a remar amigos!!



Pilik dijo:


> Es decir, que te ha prestado 150€ al mes al 0% de interés. No te quejarás...



lo veo de la otra forma, con las retenciones prestamos dinero al estado para que tenga siempre liquido



Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Para que hacéis declaración si no llegais ni al minimo obligatorio, ¿sois subnormales?



con 23k toca hacerla, el mínimo son 21-22k hablando de cabeza. O esta en el caso de mas de un pagador. Te aseguro por experiencia que cuando no toca hacerla como mucho se descuadran 100€ a tu favor pero no 1000


----------



## Carnaval (9 Abr 2022)

Resumen de la declaración -2114€ SOLICITA LA DEVOLUCIÓN POR TRANSFERENCIA 

a remar, cabrones !!!


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, esto cambia votando a GITANOBOCS con las 2 manos. Pronto dejaras de subvencionar a putas y maricones y empezaras a subvencionar a toreros y escopeteros


----------



## Larata (9 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Me temo que te estás pasando y bastante. En la puta vida vas a trabajar tu lo que han trabajado mis padres y yo.... ¿ Qué mierda te has creído ?
> No te molestes en responder



Que sí que sí, cotizando en reales y cobrando en euros. Que la película me la sé.


----------



## Larata (9 Abr 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> *Y estamos con la puñetera manía de que solo pueden tener hijos los que tienen pasta. Los selectos, no te hode.*
> Tuve a mis hijos cuando ya estaban dando la matraca con ese mismo rollo y le aseguro que comparando aquellos tiempos con los de ahora vivíamos infinitamente mejor (finales del XX y principios del XXI).
> Pero ya estaba la banda con las mismas historias.
> Y mire, mis hijos currelando contribuyen exactamente igual que Vd., cuando a Vd. no le han supuesto ningún esfuerzo añadido, que ni han tenido becas ni pollas en vinagre.
> ...



No claro mucho mejor hacer lo que te salga de los cojones y que lo paguen los demás. Al más puro estilo gitano.


----------



## opilano (9 Abr 2022)

Analfabetismo funcional, se llama. Ahora, la alineación del equipo correspondiente de anormales corriendo tras un balón , te la cantan de corrido.


----------



## Lady_A (9 Abr 2022)

Tres hijos con ese dinero ganado me parecen mucho. Mi hermano quiere tres pero gana bastante mas. Te has portado un poco como uno de estos que no lo piensan mucho. Pero luego lees comentarios como este...



Jasa dijo:


> Que sea suicida o no, eso ya es otro tema y depende de cada cual. Pero que tres hijos son muchos me parece mala mentalidad, lo suyo es lo que he dicho, que hubiera más reducciones (que no ayudas, así los tienen los que trabajan) por tener críos, que son un chorreo de consumo y lo dicho, es el <<futuro>> de la estafa de pensiones.
> 
> P.D. Estamos en un país donde los pañales se consideran artículo de lujo y pagamos un 21% de IVA



Han querido bajar el iba de pañales y compresas y en el foro se han quejado porque decían que era una medida feminazi 

Pero decir que solo deben tener hijos quien trabaja no es nazi ni nada, solo un poquito. Una cosa es pensar cuantos traer al mundo dependiendo de lo que ganes, otra que solo puedan tenerlos quienes trabajen o tenerlos tirados.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Huele a funci


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (9 Abr 2022)

Este impuesto no debería existir, comenzó con el corrupto y criminal régimen del 78, pero antes nunca existió. Es un robo progresivo pensado para acabar con todo y poner al ciudadano a los pies del estado. Te meten la mano en el bolsillo y dicen que eso es lo correcto, en otras culturas y religiones al que mete la mano en bolsillo ajeno se le corta la mano.


----------



## lacuentaatras (9 Abr 2022)

Larata dijo:


> ¿Por qué has tenido 3 hijos si ganas 23k? Además que te pagan todos los remeros con eso de la familia numerosa y encima te quejas de pagar. Progre medio "que otro se haga cargo de tus decisiones"




me lo cuentas cuando te jubiles....


----------



## 121 (9 Abr 2022)

enriquepastor dijo:


> El compañero entiende el mecanismo perfectamente, pero es de verguenza que teniendo familia numerosa y con un gobierno que decía que pagarían los ricos, aún tenga que desembolsar más.
> 
> Pagar 1800 euros con tres hijos (suponiendo que sean deducibles) es una aberración porque la deduccion por hijo son en torno a 500 euros, aunque va subiendo según aumenta el número de descendientes. Además de que tendrá la reducción por tributación conjunta, que es de 3000-4000 euros. Le sumas mínimo 1500 de los hijos y los 1800 euros que aún tiene que abonar teniendo en cuenta las retenciones y es una burrada.



A mi bruto anual me corresponde una retención del 15%, ya aplicados los descuentos por familia numerosa que si no sería un 18%. Los que hacen la nómina en mi empresa me han aplicado un 13%. Hago la declaración y me sale a pagar. En vez de pedirle explicaciones al jefe o al servicio de contabilidad y retribuciones o pedirles que me pongan un 15 fijo para el año presente, vengo a internet a rajar y exponer mi miseria intelectual públicamente para que un montón de cuñados se posicionen conmigo por venirles bien ideológicamente.

Me estalla la cabeza con tanta miseria intelectual y tanta cuñadez. No comprendes normas básicas del mundo en el que vives y por supuesto como buen expañolazo nunca tienes la culpa de nada.


----------



## Cabrejas (9 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Todos los años igual con los cuñados como tú. 

Todos sabemos o deberíamos lo que tenemos que pagar. Si te retienen menos tendrás que pagar y viceversa. 

Las reglas son exactamente las mismas para todos.


----------



## Esparto (9 Abr 2022)

Ya han salido los "es que tengo 2 pagadores" "con 22k no tienes que hacer la declaración qué bien" y demás analfabetismos dando lecciones en un foro de economía.

Ibáis a flipar con los que teniendo un empleo más o menos bueno, tengan ingresos por otras vías superiores al salario. Tengo que hacer durante el año una provisión para el IRPF mayor al salario medio burbu.


----------



## ahondador (9 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Huele a funci



Te equivocas Aníbal


----------



## ahondador (9 Abr 2022)

reniris dijo:


> Acabo de hacer la simulación con 3 hijos, si tu mujer no trabaja y con 23000 € brutos si te hubieran retenido solo el 2% te sale a devolver la conjunta.
> 
> ¿Puedes contar algo más de tu situación personal?.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018039



Eres un maquina.

Te aseguro que lo que he dicho es verdad. No se de que depende, pero es asi


----------



## ahondador (9 Abr 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Este impuesto no debería existir, comenzó con el corrupto y criminal régimen del 78, pero antes nunca existió. Es un robo progresivo pensado para acabar con todo y poner al ciudadano a los pies del estado. Te meten la mano en el bolsillo y dicen que eso es lo correcto, en otras culturas y religiones al que mete la mano en bolsillo ajeno se le corta la mano.



Es tremendo, que el estado necesite robar tanto al contribuyente, cuando el pago de impuestos tendria que ser algo anecdotico. Pero el estado es un ente que traga y tranga, y cuando más traga más necesita. Asi tenemos el resultado de 40 años de engorde del estado, es el fat-estado


----------



## enriquepastor (9 Abr 2022)

121 dijo:


> A mi bruto anual me corresponde una retención del 15%, ya aplicados los descuentos por familia numerosa que si no sería un 18%. Los que hacen la nómina en mi empresa me han aplicado un 13%. Hago la declaración y me sale a pagar. En vez de pedirle explicaciones al jefe o al servicio de contabilidad y retribuciones o pedirles que me pongan un 15 fijo para el año presente, vengo a internet a rajar y exponer mi miseria intelectual públicamente para que un montón de cuñados se posicionen conmigo por venirles bien ideológicamente.
> 
> Me estalla la cabeza con tanta miseria intelectual y tanta cuñadez. No comprendes normas básicas del mundo en el que vives y por supuesto como buen expañolazo nunca tienes la culpa de nada.



Qué normas básicas no entiendo? A ver ilústrame.


----------



## 121 (9 Abr 2022)

enriquepastor dijo:


> Qué normas básicas no entiendo? A ver ilústrame.



La declaración de la renta es un ajuste entre los impuestos pagados y los que corresponden


----------



## la_trotona (9 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Es tremendo, que el estado necesite robar tanto al contribuyente, cuando el pago de impuestos tendria que ser algo anecdotico. Pero el estado es un ente que traga y tranga, y cuando más traga más necesita. Asi tenemos el resultado de 40 años de engorde del estado, es el fat-estado



Si el pago de impuestos es anecdótico, tendremos una policía y ejército anecdótico, y ni siquiera carreteras secundarias.


----------



## la_trotona (9 Abr 2022)

A mi han devuelto doscientos y pico euros, tan feliz.


----------



## enriquepastor (9 Abr 2022)

121 dijo:


> La declaración de la renta es un ajuste entre los impuestos pagados y los que corresponden



Jajajajaja, madre mía. Vaya nivel, Maribel.

Hago alusión a la gran cantidad de impuestos que se pagan y me vienes a decir que la declaración de la renta viene a ser una herramienta que regula lo que debe pagar cada uno en función de sus circunstancias personales, socioeconómicas, etc...

He trabajado haciendo declaraciones de la renta, para que veas que no debes prejuzgar ni decir a las personas sin conocerlas "que no conocen las normas básicas"...


----------



## Esparto (9 Abr 2022)

enriquepastor dijo:


> Jajajajaja, madre mía. Vaya nivel, Maribel.
> 
> Hago alusión a la gran cantidad de impuestos que se pagan y me vienes a decir que la declaración de la renta viene a ser una herramienta que regula lo que debe pagar cada uno en función de sus circunstancias personales, socioeconómicas, etc...
> 
> He trabajado haciendo declaraciones de la renta, para que veas que no debes prejuzgar ni decir a las personas sin conocerlas "que no conocen las normas básicas"...



Lo que yo he entendido ha querido decir, es que el resultado de la declaración es el cálculo anual del IRPF - Retenciones. La gente que sale a pagar es porque no ha tenido las retenciones ajustadas durante el ejercicio.

Si son pocos o muchos impuestos, es otro debate.


----------



## 121 (9 Abr 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Lo que yo he entendido ha querido decir, es que el resultado de la declaración es el cálculo anual del IRPF - Retenciones. La gente que sale a pagar es porque no ha tenido las retenciones ajustadas durante el ejercicio.
> 
> Si son pocos o muchos impuestos, es otro debate.



Exacto pero el OP es un cuñado llorón

Crítica las reglas del juego, no tus resultados particulares o no serás más que un cuñado que solía hacer declaraciones de la renta


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Eres un maquina.
> 
> Te aseguro que lo que he dicho es verdad. No se de que depende, pero es asi



Es sencillo, si se hace conjunta y el cónyuge no tiene ingresos, al subirte otros 5000 mortadelos el mínimo exento pues pagas menos impuestos


----------



## aurariola (9 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si el pago de impuestos es anecdótico, tendremos una policía y ejército anecdótico, y ni siquiera carreteras secundarias



si el problema no es los impuestos que ya son muchos, por que el irpf casi es lo de menos , entre tasas, iva , impuestos especiales o trasmisiones o ibis o mil historias te sangran vivo, desde la gasolina a la fanta pasando por cuaquier seguro que le saques al coche o al hogar , trincan de cualquier lado, el problema es que no se lo gastan en policia o sanidad....... se lo gastan en casi medio millon de politicos enchufados a la administracion , mas sus hermanos cuñados y militantes del partido y a eso le sumas inmigracion y paguiteros profesionales, mas cursos para el catalan en ecuador, chocho charlas o costura ,confecion para gays y lesvianas en nigeria o conciertos para perros en valencia a 7000 euros el concierto pues ya me diras.......


----------



## la_trotona (9 Abr 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> si el problema no es los impuestos que ya son muchos, por que el irpf casi es lo de menos , entre tasas, iva , impuestos especiales o trasmisiones o ibis o mil historias te sangran vivo, desde la gasolina a la fanta pasando por cuaquier seguro que le saques al coche o al hogar , trincan de cualquier lado, el problema es que no se lo gastan en policia o sanidad....... se lo gastan en casi medio millon de politicos enchufados a la administracion , mas sus hermanos cuñados y militantes del partido y a eso le sumas inmigracion y paguiteros profesionales, mas cursos para el catalan en ecuador, chocho charlas o costura ,confecion para gays y lesvianas en nigeria o conciertos para perros en valencia a 7000 euros el concierto pues ya me diras.......



En eso totalmente de acuerdo, hay que hacer una limpia de la administración muy, pero que muy buena. El gran problema es que las redes clientelares que viven de ello chillan mucho aunque sean poco. Los saqueados no chillan aunque sean muchos, ese es el gran problema.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Abr 2022)

121 dijo:


> La declaración de la renta es un ajuste entre los impuestos pagados y los que corresponden



No! lo que es es un robo a la ciudadanía para mantener a la chusma de siempre. Normal que lo defiendas siendo Funcivago de la agencia robatoria.. Qué me dices entonces de la jugada que me querían hacer? De pagar yo 2590 a devolverme ellos 700... Ya no hablemos de la mierda de gente, joder incompetente que habéis dentro, que entendéis menos que un ciudadano corriente, sobre retenciones y agravios
. . Se llama 60 mil veces a 50 mil números distintos, con el consecuente gasto, para que no sepais responder y tener que ir a un gestor. Se tira de telecos y agentes teleoperadores, muchos sin formación ni puta idea, que luego hacen putadas al contribuyente porque no saben ni grabar datos en una base de datos...lo sé porque estuve hace años dentro de una empresa de servicios, y me tocaba dar cita por Teléfono, recoger quejas de agencia robatoria...Sois escoria y lo sabéis!!


----------



## ahondador (9 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si el pago de impuestos es anecdótico, tendremos una policía y ejército anecdótico, y ni siquiera carreteras secundarias.




Tienes mentalidad socialdemocrata... es decir izquierdista. ¿ Acaso no ves como el estado dilapida recursos ? 

Conozco a un funcivago que lleva 20 años yendo al puesto solo a leer el periodico. Tal cual. ¿ Y que hace el estado para parar ese dispendio ? La policia y el ejercito ya son anecdocticos y no es porque el gasto sea pequeño, especialmente de la policia local. ¿ Que es eso que hacen de no poner cuartelillos en barrios conflictivos ? ¿ Que es eso de llegar cuando todo ha terminado ? ¿ Que es eso de tener el ejercito en lituania y desprotegido el flaco sur ?


----------



## la_trotona (9 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Tienes mentalidad socialdemocrata... es decir izquierdista. ¿ Acaso no ves como el estado dilapida recursos ?
> 
> Conozco a un funcivago que lleva 20 años yendo al puesto solo a leer el periodico. Tal cual. ¿ Y que hace el estado para parar ese dispendio ? La policia y el ejercito ya son anecdocticos y no es porque el gasto sea pequeño, especialmente de la policia local. ¿ Que es eso que hacen de no poner cuartelillos en barrios conflictivos ? ¿ Que es eso de llegar cuando todo ha terminado ? ¿ Que es eso de tener el ejercito en lituania y desprotegido el flaco sur ?



Cierto lo del funcivago, pero a saber si es verdad, si la administración quiere, te puede hacer trabajar y si no quieres tiene muchas maneras de putearte a base de bien. Sobre la policía también es verdad. ¿ha habido alguna manifestación en protesta por eso? Se han recogido firmas para una policía más eficiente. ¿Quiénes son los que chillan cuando les cortan un poco el dinero para sus organizaciones y demás?


----------



## Chortina Premium (9 Abr 2022)

Yo la hice el mismo dia 6 y ya me han devuelto la pasta  , 210 eurillos pa la saca


----------



## Nefersen (10 Abr 2022)

Los hijos de puta lo tienen bien calculado con sus retenciones, para que a la mayoría les salga "a devolver", y les dé la impresión de que no pagan impuestos.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (10 Abr 2022)

Larata dijo:


> No claro mucho mejor hacer lo que te salga de los cojones y que lo paguen los demás. Al más puro estilo gitano.



Me río por la de subnormaleces que nos han llegado a meter en la chola y asumimos como dogmas.
Pues nada, ya sabe lo que hay...si le parece que sobran bocas que alimentar, deje de comer. 
Y sí, hago lo que me sale de los cojones. De los ovarios, mejor dicho. 
Solo me faltaba pedirle a Vd. derecho para respirar. Ahuecando que es gerundio.


----------



## Larata (10 Abr 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Me río por la de subnormaleces que nos han llegado a meter en la chola y asumimos como dogmas.
> Pues nada, ya sabe lo que hay...si le parece que sobran bocas que alimentar, deje de comer.
> Y sí, hago lo que me sale de los cojones. De los ovarios, mejor dicho.
> Solo me faltaba pedirle a Vd. derecho para respirar. Ahuecando que es gerundio.



Que sí que sí, que ud hace lo que quiere pero que se lo paguemos los demás, como buen miembro del rebaño socialista que es ud. Las palabras responsabilidad, planificación e independencia no significan nada. Y así nos va, eternos niños que pueden hacer lo que quieran porque lo pagan los remeros vía impuestos o vía deuda. Luego tenemos inflaciones de caballo y nos echamos las manos a la cabeza. ¿Cómo era eso? No se podía saber.

Y esas son las subnormalidades que les han metido a ustedes en la cabez acon el objetivo de crear niños grandes irresponsables con capacidad de voto.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (10 Abr 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Que sí que sí, que ud hace lo que quiere pero que se lo paguemos los demás, como buen miembro del rebaño socialista que es ud. Las palabras responsabilidad, planificación e independencia no significan nada. Y así nos va, eternos niños que pueden hacer lo que quieran porque lo pagan los remeros vía impuestos o vía deuda. Luego tenemos inflaciones de caballo y nos echamos las manos a la cabeza. ¿Cómo era eso? No se podía saber.
> 
> Y esas son las subnormalidades que les han metido a ustedes en la cabez acon el objetivo de crear niños grandes irresponsables con capacidad de voto.



Yo buena socialista porque le sale a Vd. del chorizo que le cuelga. Deje de lucir galones con quien no debe. 
Mis hijos tienen bajo el cráneo un cerebro altamente funcionante, no puede competir con ellos, lo siento. Irresponsables porque también le sale a Vd. del nabo. Tan cotizantes como Vd., si es que cumple con sus obligaciones fiscales.
Que ya no sé qué pensar porque cree Vd. estar pagando impuestos por unos conceptos muy extraños. 
En fin, no sé qué edad tiene pero desde luego en espíritu es un abuelo cebolleta amargado de vivir.
Insisto, haga hueco para que otros ocupen su triste lugar. Porque vaya puta mierda de existencia la de comer y cagar, currar, comer y cagar, hablar con el ficus y talital.


----------



## Larata (10 Abr 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Yo buena socialista porque le sale a Vd. del chorizo que le cuelga. Deje de lucir galones con quien no debe.
> Mis hijos tienen bajo el cráneo un cerebro altamente funcionante, no puede competir con ellos, lo siento. Irresponsables porque también le sale a Vd. del nabo. Tan cotizantes como Vd., si es que cumple con sus obligaciones fiscales.
> Que ya no sé qué pensar porque cree Vd. estar pagando impuestos por unos conceptos muy extraños.
> En fin, no sé qué edad tiene pero desde luego en espíritu es un abuelo cebolleta amargado de vivir.
> Insisto, haga hueco para que otros ocupen su triste lugar. Porque vaya puta mierda de existencia la de comer y cagar, currar, comer y cagar, hablar con el ficus y talital.



Primero relea el comentario porque me habla de sus hijos a los que no he citado en ningún momento.

Y este es el nivel, que ni responde a lo que digo...


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (10 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> 3 hijos, 23.000 brutos y tengo que pagar 1800 €
> 
> ¿ Pero qué mierd@ de país es este ?
> 
> ...



Con ese salario demigrante, seguro que algún error habrá. Consulte con su Asesor Fiscal, y que revise sus cuentas.


----------



## Avila256 (11 Abr 2022)

Hacienda se queda 1.300 euros de cada contribuyente por no descontar el IPC en el IRPF


Desde 2008, no deflactar las tarifas ha tenido un efecto cada vez más acusado en los pagos anuales de los contribuyentes.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## driver93 (11 Abr 2022)

A alguien le ha devuelto ya , Hacienda?


----------



## esquilero (11 Abr 2022)

driver93 dijo:


> A alguien le ha devuelto ya , Hacienda?




Al Emerito.

El resto, sin prisas.


----------



## joeljoan (11 Abr 2022)

hay que mantener la chirincrotacia, 22 ministerios , el mayor gobierno de toda Europa con un gasto entre gobiernos y casa real de 173mil millones de euros.
Como dato de comparación el ultimo año de Aznar nos costo 55mil millones con tasas de paro del 8%..........este gobierno nos cuesta 4 veces mas con tasas de paro del 17% que todos sabemos que superan el 20% de largo...........la pregunta es donde se lo gastan y en que si hay el doble de paro????


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (12 Abr 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Primero relea el comentario porque me habla de sus hijos a los que no he citado en ningún momento.
> 
> Y este es el nivel, que ni responde a lo que digo...



Vd. es el que no ha entendido por qué citaba a mis hijos, que son tan hijos como los de cualquier forero de por aquí y concretamente como los del compañero al que recriminó haber tenido tres hijos como si Vd. los hubiera sostenido con sus dineros.
Por eso le cité yo a los míos, a quienes Vd. tampoco ha tenido que sostener.
Punto pelota.


----------



## Larata (12 Abr 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Vd. es el que no ha entendido por qué citaba a mis hijos, que son tan hijos como los de cualquier forero de por aquí y concretamente como los del compañero al que recriminó haber tenido tres hijos como si Vd. los hubiera sostenido con sus dineros.
> Por eso le cité yo a los míos, a quienes Vd. tampoco ha tenido que sostener.
> Punto pelota.



¿Claro y las ayudas a familia numerosa quién las paga? Si es que sois anormales


----------



## la_trotona (12 Abr 2022)

Larata dijo:


> ¿Claro y las ayudas a familia numerosa quién las paga? Si es que sois anormales



Hombre, pagamos muchas ayudas, carreteras y demás, así como esos hijos cotizan y pagan, mucho más que lo que usted pagará para su pensión.


----------



## Larata (13 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Hombre, pagamos muchas ayudas, carreteras y demás, así como esos hijos cotizan y pagan, mucho más que lo que usted pagará para su pensión.



Ah magnífico argumento. Seguimos entonces en el ciclo estafa piramidal pensiones. Pago para que quizá me paguen. No compro


----------

